# bristle possie... free spirit in da area 16th, 17th april...



## free spirit (Apr 10, 2009)

hello britolites, just a little warning that I'll be in your city stealin your dancefloors at the back end of next week... 

aka i've got a job interview on thursday, and if all goes well with that, am on the blag for a sofa to crash on thursday night / friday night so I can have a scout around for places to live and stuff on the friday, with beers, dancing and any other sillyness being the order of the day (night) after that if anyone fancies a party mission of any description.

there's also the slightly worrying (for bristol) prospect that I could well end up moving there the week after, so anyone of a nervous disposition might want to think about evacuating the city... or helping to introduce me to the city if you're feeling sociable.

the jobs one where they rang me, and I'm the only candidate for it, so it's looking quite likely that I will end up down your way for a while


----------



## isitme (Apr 10, 2009)

good luck


----------



## free spirit (Apr 10, 2009)

cheers, think I may have just jinxed myself with that last sentence though


----------



## aqua (Apr 10, 2009)

*is jealous of bristol*

you should come to brum


----------



## aqua (Apr 10, 2009)

actually thinking about that I think it would be bad all round  livers, ear drums, sleep

YAY for Bristol


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

We have a spare room but you'll have to put up with the small and noisy one. 

I think you'll like bristol


----------



## free spirit (Apr 10, 2009)

aqua said:


> *is jealous of bristol*
> 
> you should come to brum





aqua said:


> actually thinking about that I think it would be bad all round  livers, ear drums, sleep
> 
> YAY for Bristol




guess where's between bristol and leeds........ be scared


----------



## free spirit (Apr 10, 2009)

wiskey said:


> We have a spare room but you'll have to put up with the small and noisy one.
> 
> I think you'll like bristol


sounds good to me, at least on the thursday night coz I'll be wanting to be up an about on the friday anyway... see what friday brings coz I'd not wanting to inflict rave casualty fs on you on friday night / saturday morning if there was raving to be done (unless of course you were raving too...), but am equally happy with a couple of beers these days (don't tell anyone, but I'm rapidly turning into an old fogey who prefers to grow veg than go raving)

stopping with my grandparents in bath on wednesday, but thought it'd be good to hook up with you and some bristol urbs while I'm down your way


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

I had my night out last w/e, but you're welcome to crash here thurs night. 

And I can go out after 9pm on Fri but I have to be home early.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 11, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I had my night out last w/e, but you're welcome to crash here thurs night.
> 
> And I can go out after 9pm on Fri but I have to be home early.


cool... tbh I've not been raving for ages anyway, and been doing 5am starts recently, so may well be not wanting too big a night anyway on the friday - having to deal with my first come down in 6 months in the week I start a new job and move cities might not be too clever either


also aqua's threatening to get me drunk in brum on saturday


----------



## free spirit (Apr 11, 2009)

free spirit said:


> cheers, think I may have just jinxed myself with that last sentence though


balls.


just got an email saying they're actually interviewing 2 other people now...

ah well, expenses are covered, so I reckon the bristolbrum mission status is go anyway.

offline til monday now on a little barge excursion, will check back when I've found my land legs again


----------



## D (Apr 11, 2009)

free spirit said:


> I'd not wanting to inflict *rave casualty fs* on you on friday night / saturday morning if there was raving to be done (unless of course you were raving too...), but am equally happy with a couple of beers these days (don't tell anyone, but I'm rapidly turning into an old fogey who prefers to grow veg than go raving)





congrats, kiddo! Hope you get the gig!


----------



## JTG (Apr 13, 2009)

I see you already have an offer but if that goes wrong, or you don't fancy the noisy one shouting at you, there's a sofa bed here for ya mate 

Same room as me mind 

Friday would be good, very skint but could work anyway. Rovers at home on Saturday so don't need to be up early


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure what we are up to as just got back from househunting in Devon all weekend...very tiring. 

But may be up for a beverage at some point on friday.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 14, 2009)

JTG said:


> I see you already have an offer but if that goes wrong, or you don't fancy the noisy one shouting at you, there's a sofa bed here for ya mate
> 
> Same room as me mind
> 
> Friday would be good, very skint but could work anyway. Rovers at home on Saturday so don't need to be up early





fizzerbird said:


> Not sure what we are up to as just got back from househunting in Devon all weekend...very tiring.
> 
> But may be up for a beverage at some point on friday.



cool, think I'm going for the idea of a few beers rather than anything silly, so would be good to hook up friday evening with you both, and anyone else who fancies it... jtg are you still living with krs? be good to put a face to the name if he's about.

also, any advice on house hunting  - areas to avoid etc. as I think I'm gonna be having a look around on friday providing stuff goes well on thursday.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 14, 2009)

D said:


> congrats, kiddo! Hope you get the gig!


cheers D


----------



## free spirit (Apr 14, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I had my night out last w/e, but you're welcome to crash here thurs night.
> 
> And I can go out after 9pm on Fri but I have to be home early.


is this still ok?

think it probably makes more sense to stop with you thursday and friday if that's cool... time for raving when I'm down there and settled, so a couple of beers then earlyish to bed sounds good to me on friday if that's cool.

(cheers for the offer as well JTG... may still need to keep that in reserve in case we get the thirst once I'm out on friday and decide to stay out longer)


----------



## JTG (Apr 14, 2009)

No worries mate, their place is rather better and more spacious than mine  Things have moved on a bit though, no longer shacked up with krs.

Sensible Friday's fine by me but I'll keep an eye out for anything likely all the same  Suggest going somewhere nearer wiskey & derv's though if wiskers has a curfew and you may be following her.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 15, 2009)

JTG said:


> No worries mate, their place is rather better and more spacious than mine  Things have moved on a bit though, no longer shacked up with krs.
> 
> Sensible Friday's fine by me but I'll keep an eye out for anything likely all the same  Suggest going somewhere nearer wiskey & derv's though if wiskers has a curfew and you may be following her.


sounds good, just received my mission briefing from Whiskers, so should be with her from tomorrow evening.


----------



## JTG (Apr 15, 2009)

cool mate, I work late tomorrow but finish at 4 on Friday so dependent on what you and the host family feel up to I'm available from then


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2009)

ooh keep us posted!

I've had dodgy tum last couple of days but should be ok by then...


----------



## free spirit (Apr 15, 2009)

pm's are needing checking...

will be offline mostly now, though I guess maybe not at wiskey's tomorrow... but jtg, fizzer and wiskey have my number or can pass on any arrangements if anyone else fancies hooking up for a relatively quiet (probably) pint or 2 on friday.


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2009)

i should be about on friday evening for a couple of beers, though nothing too hectic as working early saturday.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 16, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i should be about on friday evening for a couple of beers, though nothing too hectic as working early saturday.


nice one... it appears that nothing too hectic is the order of the day from pretty much everyone, including myself, so should be cool.

I've landed at wiskey's now, and have got the job, so am defo up for a drink tomorrow... will see if we can work out a plan in a bit and let you know.

house hunting tomorrow...


----------



## wiskey (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I would suggest we all try the Spotted Cow on North St tomorrow. We can wander down whenever there's people to talk to. #

Unless someone has another suggestion


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats FS! 

*waves to neighburrrs*


----------



## wiskey (Apr 16, 2009)

come over the water  . . .


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 16, 2009)

*waves @ ddraig* 

Spotted Cow looks well posh these days. It says it's a new pub...erm...I think an older version was about many moons ago, deffo not the same though...it's full of Primary school teachers now!!

Cool venue...good choice.

Aim to get there about 9ish. Anyone earlier save us a seat please Mhwua!

Oh and CONGRATS again FS


----------



## free spirit (Apr 16, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh and CONGRATS again FS


cheers... somehow wiskey hadn't understood that I'd actually got the job til she read it on here... despite me spending half the afternoon talking about finding flats and stuff...

hopefully I'll have sorted my flat out by tomorrow night too


----------



## JTG (Apr 16, 2009)

nice one mate, will drop texts to people to see what they fancy tomorrow afternoon


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck with the flat hunting FS and see you tomorrow night peeps!


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 17, 2009)

free spirit said:


> nice one... it appears that nothing too hectic is the order of the day from pretty much everyone, including myself, so should be cool.
> 
> I've landed at wiskey's now, and have got the job, so am defo up for a drink tomorrow... will see if we can work out a plan in a bit and let you know.
> 
> house hunting tomorrow...



Congrats on the job, re a new flat I would suggest using gumtree and saving yourself agency fees. I've found two places using it so far with no probs.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2009)

wiskey said:


> come over the water  . . .



ta v much, would love to

have just looked into it and looks difficult 
from Parson st to pub is walkable but only trains back are 00:42 arriving 02:26 or the too early 21:28 arrving Cardiff 22:57
grrr


----------



## wiskey (Apr 17, 2009)

we have a sofa if its of any use


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2009)

wiskey said:


> we have a sofa if its of any use



ta, got be doing stuff early in CDF on sat tho! 

thanks for the offer.

will make it over to Brizzle next time then! 
have a good one all


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2009)

We haven't got a sofa...no really, we have NOT got a sofa...or seats, just one rocking chair and a coffee table and various other bits and bobs that help with the daily grind but NOT a sofa. 





_This is NOT a plee for a sofa BTW...nonono...we will wait until we move uncase of need to remove doors or windows like the last bastardo sofa had us do!_


----------



## wiskey (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I'd quite like _another_ sofa 

So then I'd have TWO and you'd have none. 

Ha! 



Ddraig - Dervish leaves for work at 7 so we could kick you out early if you need it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2009)

I just hope I get to sit on something soft later, My arse aches from sitting on hard things all the time.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 17, 2009)

Your always sitting on me.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2009)

You're always hard


----------



## free spirit (Apr 17, 2009)

I now have a flat... well I will as of thursday.

right next to stapleton road station... and I too don't have a sofa.

I do have a pretty decent sized decked out backyard all to myself that I think may need to host a mini house warming bbq next saturday afternoon... maybe after a bit of a mooch about at the open day fair thing at the community gardens by the stapleton road station.


off for a snooze now, see people later on


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a sofa, it's covered in junk. I need a bigger place.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2009)

free spirit said:


> I now have a flat... well I will as of thursday.
> 
> right next to stapleton road station... and I too don't have a sofa.
> 
> ...



Fek me , you don't hang about do you!

Welcome to Bristol...see ya in a bit.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh and BTW, My mobby is switched off in order to avoid me having to deal with 'stuff' until after tonight!

Ring da bomb of you need us.

Laters xXx


----------



## free spirit (Apr 17, 2009)

lovely to meet you all.................. hopefully see you all next weekend... brum 2moro


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 18, 2009)

Likewise!

Good luck in Brum...MHWUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## xenon (Apr 18, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh and BTW, My mobby is switched off in order to avoid me having to deal with 'stuff' until after tonight!
> 
> Ring da bomb of you need us.
> 
> Laters xXx




I knew I should have checked thread before heading out.

Still, my plan of looking conspicuous in the garden worked. Helps that Bombscare's about 9 ft 7.

Nice to meet you FS. And got to speak to Strung_Out and JTG this time.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 18, 2009)

you too xenon...

brum here I come


----------



## strung out (Apr 18, 2009)

xenon said:


> Nice to meet you FS. And got to speak to Strung_Out and JTG this time.



indeed! had a good night, though i have a feeling i dont drink enough as only had 4 pints yet woke up with a horrible hangover to go to work at 7 this morning!


----------



## aqua (Apr 19, 2009)

fs is being a LOT of fun tonight


----------



## free spirit (Apr 19, 2009)

aqua said:


> fs is being a LOT of fun tonight


*note to self*

entering pubs at 3pm with bees is dangerous


----------



## xenon (Apr 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> indeed! had a good night, though i have a feeling i dont drink enough as only had 4 pints yet woke up with a horrible hangover to go to work at 7 this morning!




It's the Bedminster air. At least, that's what I blame. I sensibly avoided getting a kebab on way home.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> indeed! had a good night, though i have a feeling i dont drink enough as only had 4 pints yet woke up with a horrible hangover to go to work at 7 this morning!



Only 4 pints? I'd be flat on me back if I drank that many pints! 

Well done you for being sensible and leaving when you did...still not sure what I really think of the venue. Security staff ( well the head of security) was friendly bloke.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2009)

free spirit said:


> *note to self*
> 
> entering pubs at 3pm with bees is dangerous



I would imagine entering pubs at 'any' time with the bees would be dangerous 

Hopefully see ya next weekend


----------



## aqua (Apr 19, 2009)

free spirit said:


> *note to self*
> 
> entering pubs at 3pm with bees is dangerous


YAY  it's ALL bees' fault 

*shines halo*

that was so much fun it's still making me chuckle  you are hilarious when drunk  although, if you ever stand on my worktop again I will hurt you


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm chuffed I managed to exit the place without hitting anyone. 

The pub was full of cocks with those chicken mohican haircuts wasn't it.


----------



## Geri (Apr 20, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> I'm chuffed I managed to exit the place without hitting anyone.
> 
> The pub was full of cocks with those chicken mohican haircuts wasn't it.



That's gentrification for you.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, I thought I was in Bedminster like the Kebab shops are a couple of doors away.

but apparently we was in Southville. . .


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2009)

No you weren't, Southville is the other side of North Street


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 23, 2009)

free spirit said:


> I now have a flat... well I will as of thursday.
> 
> right next to stapleton road station... and I too don't have a sofa.
> 
> ...



Jesus wept, we're practically neighbours.


----------

